# English hymns - ترانيم انجليزى



## nody (28 مايو 2008)

it's my first time to upload taraneem
thanks to Mohraeel....her explanation made it easy to me
i need your comments coz i have more
pray for me

http://www.4shared.com/file/49290108/fe9e823/Faithful.html?dirPwdVerified=47717f9
http://www.4shared.com/file/49290107/9f56f5b2/Fly.html?dirPwdVerified=47717f9
http://www.4shared.com/file/49290114/1f449549/Hillsongs_-_Above_All.html?dirPwdVerified=47717f9
http://www.4shared.com/file/4929011...Mary_Did_You_Know.html?dirPwdVerified=47717f9


----------



## مريم ماهر (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: English taraneem*

هو ينفع تعطينى كلمات  الترنيمة الاولى 
 لو ينفع ياريت تكتبها


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2008)

*رد: English taraneem*

thanks 
god with you ​


----------



## tecopan (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: English taraneem*

great hymns god bless your life and keep going i hope to see more hymns


----------



## tecopan (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: English taraneem*

Faithful and True lyrics


I know the thoughts that You think towards me. 
Thoughts of peace and not of evil. 
You sent Your Son to die for me. 
To be my future and my hope. 

Lord You are faithful, and I will call to You. 
You're always there when I need You. 
And in this life, when the world falls down, 
Lord You alone are faithful and true. 

Jesus said "I go to prepare a place, 
That you could always be with Me. 
And when I come back, 
I'll take you home, for all eternity." 

Lord You are faithful, and I will call to You. 
You're always there when I need You. 
And in this life, when the world falls down, 
Lord You alone are faithful and true. 

You will wipe away all my tears. 
Dry my eyes and calm my fears. 
This is the promise that you have made, 
When the former things have passed away. 

Lord You are faithful, and I will call to You. 
You're always there when I need You. 
And in this life, when the world falls down, 
Lord You alone are faithful and true. 
​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: English taraneem*

thanks for thet's
god with you ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: English taraneem*


----------



## vivianviva (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: English taraneem*

thanks nody its really beautiful


----------

